# Custom made furniture



## r_showell (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi all

Has anybody had any furniture custom made over here or know of somebody they could recommend?

I'm struggling to find something to fit my requirements and I'm starting to get fed up of trawling around furniture shops.


----------

